# A rap from 4th grade lol



## daltonj (Nov 16, 2012)

I found this and got a nice little laugh out of it; I remember those days when I thought I was a gangster. Gooood timeeees (I didn't edit it, hence the millions of grammatical errors):

When ya goin down town
I swear I gots to help ya
Cause you'll get shot
By some sorta mafia

Yuh, when ya goin down 
To the city 
If you get killed 
You'll loose yo pretty

You gots to know
The places to go yo
A double double, Big Mac,
And a fry boat

If you like in n out
You're mah homie
Get the cheese
With boloni

When I go to Taco Bell
I just wanna yell
Their cheesy nachos
Are delicious
Go try some
Now you're addicted
To the sweet cheesy taste
Now my nachos are up in your face


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2012)

Fantastic! I love the line about 'nachos'. Too bad they didn't have youtube...show that one at your wedding


----------



## Snake25572 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pretty cool, I can tell you really like food.


----------



## Thedungeon (Nov 28, 2012)

great. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## HaydenMonroe (Dec 10, 2012)

Only a 4th grader would rap about taxi bell being delicious. Hahaha this is great.


----------



## heir_of_isildur0 (Dec 21, 2012)

haha nice! I sometimes go back from time to time on my computer and look at old stuff I've written, just to see if its any good or sound completely ridiculous. Hmm, I'm almost half tempted to go check again


----------



## shedpog329 (Dec 31, 2012)

yah i used to say around that age "all that and a bag of chips"


----------



## Jerry (Feb 24, 2013)

Thats awesome, ahaha. cant wait for my little fella to be writting


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 24, 2013)

You straight gangsta, *daltonj*. Keep the love alive for the WF Homies.


----------



## Joseph (Apr 2, 2013)

By the looks of it, you must have written this 30 minutes before your lunch period. Visiting old memories is good clarity.


----------



## EvermenEXE (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh this is delightful and fun. The food topic is hilarious XD. it offers good perspective on where your mind was at the time. (I barely recall any music I tried to write at that age.) Wish I'd kept my written lyrics


----------



## NeoTanner (Apr 7, 2013)

A Taco bell rap. It'd probably catch on quicker than Justin Bieber. Because, you know, everyone knows about Taco Bell.

And Taco Bell would love that publicity. Quite a funny read. I do imagine Weird Al Yankovic singing this though, which is good because he's great.


----------



## TBK (Apr 9, 2013)

Hahaha!

This is fantastic.

I use to think I could rap, too.


----------



## Smith (Jun 26, 2013)

I am just glad you rapped about food! I'd listen to this any day over most of the mainstream rap out there today.


----------



## Panthera Onca (Jun 26, 2013)

That's was quite good actually. If you performed this,  you could be a YouTube sensation.


----------



## Abrahamburger (Jul 2, 2013)

that some sorta mafia line... lol


----------



## JayPits (Sep 3, 2013)

Haha...I was there with you.


----------



## huntsman (Sep 4, 2013)

Fantastic foody rap


----------



## CharlieTooHuman (Nov 6, 2013)

Coming from someone who has rapped in the past and still does occasionally, I can totally relate to this rap, ahaha. Pretty awesome and it definitely caused a boost on my hunger meter. Wish I could find my old raps from when I was in middle school.


----------



## ThatNewDude (Nov 30, 2013)

That's hood man,  
But yeah I think we all go through that point, I went with the 80's glam rock lip synching haha

- - - Updated - - -

That's hood man,  
But yeah I think we all go through that point, I went with the 80's glam rock lip synching haha

- - - Updated - - -

That's hood man,
But yeah I think we all go through that point, I went with the 80's glam rock lip synching haha


----------



## stevenmw (Dec 27, 2013)

Haha nice in and out reference.


----------



## AnnaLover (Apr 29, 2014)

I've crack myself laughing with the fry boat! this is a musica that Eminem it self should sing ahah


----------

